#  >  > Living And Legal Affairs In Thailand >  >  > Learn Thai Language >  >  Syllable porn in names

## Takeovers

Could somebody please tell me what meaning this common part of Thai names has?

I am sure it must mean something as it is used in many different combinations.

Thanks.

----------


## somtamslap

It's sanskrit - Porn means 'blessings'.

----------


## Blake7

So Thithiporn means blessed breasts?

----------


## crocodilexp

พร (pon -> porn) = blessings

Note that "porn" doesn't really have an "r" sound in it -- Thais put it to make Brits pronounce the long vowel correctly (this phonetic trick doesn't work for Americans).

ฐิติพร (thitipon -> titty porn) = blessed (livelihood / way of living / existence)

สิริพร (siripon -> silly porn) = fortune / luck blessings

----------


## Blake7

I took a taxi recently and the taxi driver's name was Gayporn.
What does that mean?

----------


## natalie8

> I took a taxi recently and the taxi driver's name was Gayporn. What does that mean?


It means that you'll have to put your avatar to work.

----------


## dirk diggler

So when I went to Chiang Mai and stayed in the Pornping Tower, maybe the builders took a step back upon completion and decided it was a blessed erection?

----------


## English Noodles

> พร (pon -> porn) = blessings  Note that "porn" doesn't really have an "r" sound in it -- Thais put it to make Brits pronounce the long vowel correctly (this phonetic trick doesn't work for Americans).  ฐิติพร (thitipon -> titty porn) = blessed (livelihood / way of living / existence)  สิริพร (siripon -> silly porn) = fortune / luck blessings


In deed, and when used as part of a name in Thai it is literally meaning 'gift from god'.

----------


## Takeovers

Thanks to all for the insight.

----------


## Rural Surin

> It's sanskrit - Porn means 'blessings'.


Or the more common _Aumporn_ - blessed gentle breeze.

----------


## pickel

> In deed, and when used as part of a name in Thai it is literally meaning 'gift from god'.


I've met a few porns that were a gift from the devil.  :Smile:

----------


## baldrick

> Gayporn


does he have a luk krung german brother terdporn ?

----------


## 5150

> Originally Posted by Blake7
> 
> Gayporn
> 
> 
> does he have a luk krung german brother terdporn ?


you mean, turdporn?  :cmn:

----------


## hillbilly

Yes, it is true that the word porn can be amusing to Western folks. However, most Thais do not enunciate the 'r' in porn (for the most part). Totally different meaning.

And no, most Thais will not understand if you try to point out the Western way of hearing.

----------


## DrAndy

my boss used to have a  Rubber Dog

I couldn't work out what breed it was until he showed me a pic...of a Labrador

----------


## Fabian

> my boss used to have a  Rubber Dog
> 
> I couldn't work out what breed it was until he showed me a pic...of a Labrador


That's really funny.

----------


## The Muffinman

> Originally Posted by DrAndy
> 
> 
> my boss used to have a Rubber Dog
> 
> I couldn't work out what breed it was until he showed me a pic...of a Labrador
> 
> 
> That's really funny.


And really old...

----------


## nat

I think it's a common part of most Thai names same as AL is a common part of many Arab names.

----------


## hillbilly

In reality most Thais do not pronounce the R like us Western folks do. Usually, it sounds like:
kidipon, sillipon or titipon

A lot of other factors come into play but basically it is how that it is written in English that causes enjoyment for some.

----------


## mingmong

> I've met a few porns that were a gift from the devil.


Not the same Porn the Ozzie Customs were looking in me Hard-drive for ?

----------


## preahko

My Thai ex-girlfriend--she got her PhD in the US--and I were once at an internet cafe in the US, back in 2004..the computer in the cafe would not let her sign in to her Yahoo account.  The reason?  Her name is Amporn, and "porn" was a word that customers were blocked from typing on the computer, haha...

Needless to say, she was not amused!!

----------


## Looper

> In reality most Thais do not pronounce the R like us Western folks do. Usually, it sounds like: kidipon, sillipon or titipon


Correct.

The 'porn' name ending with the R is a fallacy and a mistransliteration maybe by accident and maybe by some comedian for the purposes of titillation. It is a long 'aw' sound liked in pawn.

----------


## jordn008

its a sanskrit word

----------


## MongersSyndicate

My Thai nickname is _Matureamateurasianporn_ kaa.

----------


## RickThai

> My Thai ex-girlfriend--she got her PhD in the US--and I were once at an internet cafe in the US, back in 2004..the computer in the cafe would not let her sign in to her Yahoo account.  The reason?  Her name is Amporn, and "porn" was a word that customers were blocked from typing on the computer, haha...
> 
> Needless to say, she was not amused!!


A friend of mine was married to a stunningly beautiful Thai lady.  Her name was Porn and unfortunately she had worked as a prostitute before meeting my friend.

She still dressed the part, and her name caused no end of embarrassment to my friend.

Trying to explain that the name meant "blessing" in Thai always resulted in awkward silences for all involved.

Kind of funny and kind of sad.

RickThai

----------


## RickThai

> Originally Posted by hillbilly
> 
> In reality most Thais do not pronounce the R like us Western folks do. Usually, it sounds like: kidipon, sillipon or titipon
> 
> 
> Correct.
> 
> The 'porn' name ending with the R is a fallacy and a mistransliteration maybe by accident and maybe by some comedian for the purposes of titillation. It is a long 'aw' sound liked in pawn.


Actually there are a lot of Thai words that have the "r" that is actually part of the Thai spelling (raw rua) but is not normally pronounced as an "r" sound.

RickThai

----------


## wasabi

I know a Thai boy living in the U.K who's name is Porn,he has changed it to Pound.

----------

